# Hornets/Raptors in trade talks



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The New Orleans Hornets and Toronto Raptors are in serious discussions on a five-player trade that would send Peja Stojakovic and Jerryd Bayless to the Raptors for Jarrett Jack, David Andersen and Marcus Banks, a source told ESPN.com Saturday.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5828835


I thought Bayless couldn't be traded with another player until December?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Hornets/Raptors in trade talks?*

http://www.hornets247.com/blog/2010/11/20/trade-in-the-works-for-hornets-raptors/#comments


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jack would be a big upgrade over Bayless, but otherwise this doesn't look like much of deal for the Hornets. They need to turn Peja into someone who'd be an upgrade at the Two or someone who'd make a legitimate impact in the frontcourt.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

anderson seems to parallel what jason smith does to me, except he plays with even less aggressiveness. I really like Jack as a backup pg and one that can play alongside cp3, so thatll be a nice upgrade. I am not in love with this move, it feels like a lateral step in my opinion, but maybe they have something lined up?? its so odd that frontcourt depth is a blatant hole in the team, so thi move is made bringing in two backcourt players. Banks is obviously a dnp-cd kinda guy, and he wont be helping the team out other than his expiring contract.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm glad they included Bayless and not Thornton.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

so it appears that this gives the hornets over 5.5 mil of cap reduction immediately after this trade goes through.... meaning they are at 66 mil and change. I noticed that anderson has a team option this year also, so the only player from this trade on the books for us after this season would be jack. Is jack at backup worth 5 mil, who knows. I also do not know what else the hornets could do at this point and time considering bayless and peja are basically our only trade chips outside of the core and thornton. Players like jason smith could garner value now, but is it that fair to pull the chair out from under him considering how much hes proven to be a solid rotation piece on this team?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the one nice thing about this trade is it certainly isnt gonna "hurt" the team at all, and wont be any kind of a hindrance in the longrun. Jack will now be one of the best backup pg's in the league, so we went from having strength at that position last year, to it being a gaping hole this offseason, to being a strength once again. if anderson doesnt work out it really wont matter, we wont pick up his option and he can go wherever. This also will free up some time for pondexter, I noticed he got decent run last night, and if he is playing alongside a legit pg that can get him the ball things will come easier.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

annnnnnnd my last thoughts about this for the time being.... I wonder if having Peja as being such a huge expiring in this market could have been a bad thing in the sense that we would have to be looking for matchups involving high salary players to try and sync a trade up. For example, if the team wanted to trade a package of peja/thornton and get good value back, they would have to be looking at a much smaller sample of interested teams as opposed to banks expiring/thornton. Getting a 5 mil a year backup center would be much easier this way. Even with thorntons defensive shortcomings I really like him as a player, but I have a feeling its gonna be jack and green taking up most all of the backup guard minutes from here on out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I guess it makes them better. David Andersen will probably get some run, Banks is a one-year rental who gives them some insurance at PG, and Jack is an upgrade over Bayless.

The weird thing is that you'd think they'd be able to get something more for Peja at the deadline.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Official.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/11/official_word_on_new_orleans_a.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Who's going to back up CP tomorrow afternoon? Green?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He usually backs up CP anyway.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wojnarowski tweeted...



> The Hornets $9.7M trade exception was created with difference between Peja and Jack's salaries.
> 37 minutes ago via ÜberTwitter





> Hornets emerge from deal with $9.7 million in a trade exception that could allow them to absorb a player prior to February trade deadline.
> about 1 hour ago via ÜberTwitter


$9.7 mil is a pretty nice trade exception.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *Dell Demps: Trades with Toronto Raptorts benefit New Orleans Hornets' short- and long-term goals*
> 
> The fastest start in franchise history and the best record in the NBA isn’t enough, apparently, to satisfy New Orleans Hornets General Manager Dell Demps.
> 
> ...


More


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Banks and Anderson are probably most valuable as expiring contracts now. Although Anderson is a good jump shooter who should get some chances to hit open shots if he can get some minutes with Paul on the floor. I'd guess he'll get a chance to run the pick and pop with CP just like PJ and Marc Jackson used to do. He'll get wide open jumpers and if he hits them he'll be able to contribute a little.


----------

